# When to relisten? Mike or Eric



## Guest (Aug 28, 2001)

Hi everyone, God I don't know when's the last time I have actually droped by. I have just been feeling really great lately. I even went on vacation (12 hour car ride each way) with no problems. I really believe Mike's tapes have helped me tremendously(sp). Well I hope everyone is doing ok, but I wanted to ask Mike or Eric. How should I go about relistening to the tapes. I just don't want to go back to the way I use to feel, so I want to start listening again. It's been about 4-6 months since I last listened to the tapes.Thanks,Jeni


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jen, gllad you have been doing good, good to hear. I would just listen to your fav sides and just listen to side two a couple of times.Also, I do a lot of self hypno twice a day using imagery from the tapes as well as some of my own. It can help a lot to practice this for when your away from a tape deck and for matinence(sp).If you read through some of the posts here, I have been talking about it for others as well, so it will give you soe ideas. Also, so you know you'll never go back to before, it may help to reinforce, but the switch has been thrown so to speak. I have incorporated it into my life style personally and have been doing great. If you need help just let us know. again glad this is working out well for you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

